
Chandrayaan-2: Stage set for India’s own Moon landing - revorad
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/chandrayaan-2-stage-set-for-indias-own-moon-landing/articleshow/70215010.cms
======
revorad
Live stream starts at 21:00 GMT - [https://www.isro.gov.in/gslv-mk-
iii-m1-chandrayaan-2-mission...](https://www.isro.gov.in/gslv-mk-
iii-m1-chandrayaan-2-mission/watch-live-launch-of-gslv-
mkiii-m1-chandrayaan2-july-15-2019)

